
Why I Quit Googling - pauljonas
http://southernbeale.wordpress.com/2013/07/22/why-i-quit-googling/
======
whatthesmack
Google's remembrance of Cesar Chavez instead of Easter on Easter made me
switch to Bing.

Now that they're working with a politician who fights against knee-jerk,
broad-reaching economic policy changes with regards to climate change, I might
have a reason to switch back!

~~~
Chris2048
> Google's remembrance of Cesar Chavez instead of Easter on Easter made me
> switch to Bing

Why?

